# Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?



## Elthy (23. Oktober 2019)

*Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Mein neuer PC ist endlich da. Da ich ein Phanteks Evolve Shift Air verwende war mir klar dass das mit der Kühlung nicht so einfach wird, weswegen ich in den größten passenden Kühler investiert habe, den Noctua NH-L12S. Der müsste eigentlich in der Lage sein einen R5 3600 vernünftig zu kühlen, allerdings erreicht der Prozessor unter Prime95 die kritischen 95° und fängt an zu drosseln (laut Ryzenmaster läuft er dabei nichtmal bei 100% TDP)

Um das Gehäuse auszuschließen habe ich das ganze bei offener Wand etc. probiert, auch habe ich schon verschiedenste Kühlerrotationen und Lüfterpositionen durch. Ebenso hat es nichts gebracht den Lüfter auf maximaler Drehzahl zu halten (er wird ganzschön laut), die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich auch mehrfach auf untercshiedliche Art aufgebracht. Ist der Kühler einfach zu schwach?

Ein bisschen merkwürdig ist das auch der beiliegende Stockkühler nicht reicht, hier drosselt der Prozessor noch heftiger. Eigentlich sollte der ja in der Lage sein den Prozessor unter normalen Bedingungen zu kühlen. Ausserdem ist auffällig das der Prozessor zum einen nach 1 Sekunde Last schon bei 80° ist, ebenso fällt die Temperatur nach einem Abbruch in <1 Sekunde auf 50°, danach deutlich langsamer (bei beiden Kühlern). Könnte das auf ein Problem im Prozessor selber hindeuten, z.B. das er nicht richtig verlötet ist?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Frage mich wieso du dich zu solch ein Kühler entschieden hast? Nicht der Lüfter macht das Größe aus sondern die Kühlfläche und die ist bei diesem Kühler sehr knapp bemessen. Mit solch einer Leistungsstarker CPU muss auch ein guter Doppelturm Kühler wie z.B. den Noctua NH-D15  drauf.  Denn dort wird die Wärme über zwei große Kühlflächen mittels Lüfter an die Umgebungstemperatur über gegeben.

Mit was anderem wirst du da nicht glücklich werden.

Am Prozessor ist nichts dran, es handelt sich um 7nm wo auch mehr darunter gepackt wurde. So kommt es bei so einem leistungsstarken Prozessor dazu das die Temperatur stark ansteigt.  Daher ist die Wahl eines guten Kühlers bei solche einem Prozessor sehr wichtig. Prime95 testet auch mit AVX sollte dieses nicht deaktiviert sein, dann steigt die Temperatur noch stärker an.


----------



## Elthy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Wie gesagt, in das Gehäuse passt nichts Größeres. Der 3600 ist ja auch nicht ein Leistungsmonster sondern der kleinste Ryzen, die ganzen Leute mit nem Dan A4 o.Ä. sind ja meistens trotz kleinerem Kühler mit stärkerem Prozessor unterwegs. Wie machen die das?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Gut ich hatte irgendwie den X3900 auf dem Schirm, muss mich verlesen haben. Trotzdem werden die neuen Prozessoren wegen den 7nm heißer als die Vorgänger und die Hitze entwickelt sich auch nicht in der Mitte wie es zuvor war. Der Kühler ist dennoch nicht der beste da wie bereits geschrieben die Fläche sehr gering ist.

Du bist daher nicht der erste der wegen hohe Temperaturen klagt.


----------



## DocVersillia (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Wie sieht es mit undervolting aus? Offset vom - 0,1V haben bei meinem Ryzen viel gebracht... Ok, habe ihm auch den Prism vom 2700X drauf geschnallt statt dem original


----------



## cordonbleu (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Hast du mal geschaut, welche Leistung der 3600 bei dir so zieht, während Prime läuft? 

Das wäre zum einen ein Anhaltspunkt und zum Anderen auch auch ein Ansatz. Ist Pbo aktiv?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Und schau mal wie die Temperaturen mit Anwendungen aussehen die du wirklich real verwendest. Natürlich können Anwendungen auch so stark auslasten wie Prime95 aber nicht immer kommen solche Anwendungen zum Einsatz so das die Temperatur ggf. real nie so stark ansteigen würde.


----------



## yingtao (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Die neuen CPUs werden alle extrem warm, besonders wenn man PBO aktiv lässt. Auf dem 3600 meiner Freundin hängt ein NH-D15 drauf und unter Last in Prime95 kommt der auch auf um die 80°C. In Spielen hängt der aber dann bei um die 65°C rum und Idle zwischen 30-35°C. Ein größerer Luftkühler wird in dein Gehäuse nicht passen und da der deutlich schwächer in der Kühlleistung ist als ein NH-D15 ist es auch nicht verwunderlich dass die CPU noch wärmer wird. Wie bereits gesagt wurde testet Prime in der Standardeinstellung mit AVX wodurch man viel höhere Temperaturen hat als dann in Spielen. Wahrscheinlich kommst du in Spielen auf 80-85°C ohne Drosseln. Was machen andere mit so low profile miniITX Systemen? AIO Wakü mit 120mm oder 140mm Radiator oder wenn es passt vielleicht sogar eine mit 240mm Radiator. Eine AIO Wakü mit 120mm Radiator liegt wahrscheinlich dort wo auch dein aktueller Kühler liegt, einer mit 140mm Radiator etwas drüber und eine mit 240mm Radiator liegt von der Kühlleistung dort wo auch der NH-D15 liegt.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*



yingtao schrieb:


> Die neuen CPUs werden alle extrem warm, besonders wenn man PBO aktiv lässt. Auf dem 3600 meiner Freundin hängt ein NH-D15 drauf und unter Last in Prime95 kommt der auch auf um die 80°C. In Spielen hängt der aber dann bei um die 65°C rum und Idle zwischen 30-35°C. Ein größerer Luftkühler wird in dein Gehäuse nicht passen und da der deutlich schwächer in der Kühlleistung ist als ein NH-D15 ist es auch nicht verwunderlich dass die CPU noch wärmer wird. Wie bereits gesagt wurde testet Prime in der Standardeinstellung mit AVX wodurch man viel höhere Temperaturen hat als dann in Spielen. Wahrscheinlich kommst du in Spielen auf 80-85°C ohne Drosseln. Was machen andere mit so low profile miniITX Systemen? AIO Wakü mit 120mm oder 140mm Radiator oder wenn es passt vielleicht sogar eine mit 240mm Radiator. Eine AIO Wakü mit 120mm Radiator liegt wahrscheinlich dort wo auch dein aktueller Kühler liegt, einer mit 140mm Radiator etwas drüber und eine mit 240mm Radiator liegt von der Kühlleistung dort wo auch der NH-D15 liegt.



So wie ich das auf der Herstellerseite gesehen habe passen da 2 Radiatoren a 120mm mit einer Dicke von 27mm rein. Wenn dann wäre eine Custom Wakü besser, um die beiden 120er Plätze ausnutzen zu können.


Sind aufgeben, wie bei Prime der Alltag für das System? Wenn es kein render-System ist, dann würde ich undervolten und nur in Spielen testen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

undervolting löst gleich mehrere ernsthafte problme des RYZEN (überhitzung, temp-peaks, extremer stromverbrauch im idle)
AMD Ryzen 3000: Stromsparen bei AMD-CPUs durch Undervolting?
im schnitt 10c kühler, keine peaks mehr und leistungsverlust unter 1% bei ca 50+% stromersparnis.


----------



## Elthy (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

In "realen" Anwendungen kommen die Temperaturen nicht so hoch, selbst beim Cinebench-Loop erreiche ich nur 78°, auch wenn meine RX 480 mit Furmark das Gehäuse maximal aufheizt. Vlt lässt sich damit doch arbeiten, hatte gerade bei den neuen Prozessoren gedacht das die konstant an der TDP Grenze hängen und deswegen Prime für nen guten Test gehalten.

Was für Spiele würdet ihr denn zum Prozessor testen verwenden? Hab erstmal nur Witcher 3 installiert, da langweilt sich der Prozessor aber. Gerendert wird eigentlich nicht...

Das ganze Thema Undervolting hatte ich ignoriert weil ich mal gelesen habe das die Leistung dadurch stärker sinkt, muss ich mir wohl nochmal genauer angucken.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

78°C sind kein Problem für den Prozessor.
Alles was unter der Temperatur liegt wo der Prozessor heruntertakten würde ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Fox2010 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*

Naja der Kühler hat auch nur 4 Heatpipes und ist auch ziemlüch Dünn. Da wird man bei Ryzen 3000 bei Prime schon solche Temps haben, kommt auch drauf an wie die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen wurde. 
Bei einem Klecks in der Mitte ist die CPU nicht immer ganz bedeckt und weil der Hotspot nicht in der Mitte ist könnte das auch schon zu ein paar C° mehr führen. 
Am besten ist die Paste über die ganze CPU dünn zu verstreichen bei den neuen Ryzen.

Die Teile lassen sich halt nur schwer in kleinen Systemen ordentlich kühlen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12S auf Ryzen 3600 -> Kühler zu schwach?*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Naja der Kühler hat auch nur 4 Heatpipes und ist auch ziemlüch Dünn. Da wird man bei Ryzen 3000 bei Prime schon solche Temps haben, kommt auch drauf an wie die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen wurde.


Das war auch das was mir auch direkt aufgefallen ist und angemerkt hatte, aber er bekommt in seinem Gehäuse laut seiner Aussage kein anderen verbaut.


----------

